# Mystery Snail Eggs



## Perocore

An awesome surprise for me! After we lost two adults we weren't really expecting to get babies for a while, but it turns out my Ivory (who I actually got from a member her) is old enough to breed! About a week after introducing my mom's blue male to her, Ivory produced this lovely egg cluster for us! The eggs all seem to be very healthy, about 12 hours old and already seem to be babies forming! I expect a mix of orange eyed blue, ivory, and possibly some purple striped.

























Some babies will be kept as we have bettas that are missing they're mystery snails. A few babies will stay with mommy in the big tank, some will go into my mom's big tank, one or two into my guppy tank, and some into my sister's tank. The rest will be sold. Of course this is assuming they hatch out alright  Water levels are high enough that humidity isn't a problem.


----------



## Sabina88

That's so cool 
Non of my mystery snails breed and layed eggs, although I always wanted them to lol

Do you know which colors breed, or which one layed the eggs?


----------



## Perocore

Well you do have to let the water lower about 3", and you also have to have a fertile male and female 

The only mature snails in the tank are my female Ivory and my mom's male Blue. So we're pretty much expecting blue and ivory babies- all should have orange eyes (which look wicked on the blue).


----------



## Perocore

So it's been what feels like a couple of centuries since I posted this...but since then we've gotten a total of 5 egg clusters, and for the past few days we've had this happening on one of them;








((That's momma Ivory watching her babies!))
The babies! They've been hatching out for the past 3 days! They're just tiny! Looks like a mix of blue and ivory so far, but it's hard to tell, as tiny as they are. 








((There's one with my male Pilot in the BG))








((Two little ones- you can see their feelers!))








((Seven babies in this picture! Can you spot them all?))

We're expecting blue, ivory, and purple, with some striped ones thrown in here and there. All babies should have orange eyes...we're considering selling some since we've counted over 80 that have hatched so far. Not to mention the other 4 egg clusters still may hatch!


----------



## PetMania

Wow, cool! I got a batch once but they never hatched :/ Haven't seen ivories in awhile


----------



## Perocore

The only way I got our to hatch was by refilling the water and then I had to break open some of the eggs. Once two babies were free'd manually, the others followed on their own. 

I love the ivories! And I have a beautiful purple boy, Little Red, who I would love to get babies out of- he's stunning! Our local pet store is actually dying to get their hands on our babies since they lost their last supplier, and only ever get black ones in stock. 

Next on my list is to acquire a golden one! I love all the colors these guys come in!


----------



## Sabina88

aww there so cute 
Im glad they have hatched well for you


----------



## PetMania

Golden ones are amazing! What do you think about blues? The ones at my LPS are white shells with blue foots. Man, do they come in so many colorations.


----------



## Perocore

Our two blue's (one male, one female) are pretty cool! They both have orange eyes that stand out really nicely, and orange speckles. Ours also has a blue foot! I don't have any light-shelled dark-fleshed snails yet...those are up after the golden!


----------



## SnailsRUs62

*Free to good home*

I have just started with aquariums after many unsuccessful attempts. Started with snaikls. I love these guys. I have four clutches and reality just hit. I will pay postage to anyone who would give these a good home. I cannot destroy them. I'm sure this is posted in the wrong place. Excuse the newbie. Feel free to send me message.


----------



## Perocore

Well, it'd be more appropriate to post in the Classifieds section 

We now have 4 or 5 new egg clusters, the first one has slowly been hatching, and now, as I type, two more are mating...as if we need more babies!

I can already tell that we have some blue's, others with light shells and dark feet, some purples, some ivories, and some I have no idea yet. We'll be selling the extras to the local pet store, but since weather is improving, if any of you'd be interested when the babes are older I may consider shipping


----------

